# New floating fly line needed



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I need to replace my floating fly lines on two rods. Wow I had sticker shock on the top end stuff which I'm not sure I need. Please recommend the best values if you can. Thanks


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

There is a lot of low end line for $20-30. Not one I recommend. I think Blue Halo's fly line in the $40 range is the best deal, quality for the money. Sometimes they offer a discount if you follow their social media posts.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Packout said:


> There is a lot of low end line for $20-30. Not one I recommend. I think Blue Halo's fly line in the $40 range is the best deal, quality for the money. Sometimes they offer a discount if you follow their social media posts.


+1


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Is the Blue Halo line crafted specifically for glass rods?

I am a big fan of Rio Gold fly line. It's still expensive, but not over $100 like some of the other stuff out there these days.

It's available everywhere, but here is the stuff: https://www.sportsmans.com/fishing-gear-supplies/fly-fishing/fly-line/rio-gold-fly-line/p/p44708


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Boly said:


> I need to replace my floating fly lines on two rods. Wow I had sticker shock on the top end stuff which I'm not sure I need. Please recommend the best values if you can. Thanks


I'm not a big fan of any of the RIO lines and I have not used the Blue Halo line but it has some excellent reviews. Cortland makes a moderate priced line in the 444 series. I think the price is comparable to the Blue Halo line at $45 to $55. You don't want to go too cheap on the line or you will have to replace it more often and they just don't fish that well either.
Good luck with your choice, there are some spendy lines out there.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Vanilla- I'm not sure if Blue Halo line is formulated specifically for glass. They would answer any questions you have. I fish their line on glass and graphite. I know a guy who fishes it on bamboo. I'm no expert, their line casts and fishes well for me.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Many inexpensive fly lines do not last very long. I use SA GPX/MPX - Lasts approximately 3 years with hard use before it starts to crack. If you do a lot of dry fly fishing go for the most expensive line you can afford.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

browntrout said:


> Many inexpensive fly lines do not last very long. I use SA GPX/MPX - Lasts approximately 3 years with hard use before it starts to crack. If you do a lot of dry fly fishing go for the most expensive line you can afford.


This is good advice in principle. With fly line, you generally get what you pay for. There are some radical exceptions. I've seen some CRAPPY expensive lines, and some quality "less expensive" lines. I don't believe there is such thing as a "cheap" fly line that is quality. But cheap lines work for some people that aren't using them a ton or don't know what they're otherwise missing.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

The Blue Halo lines are considered true to weight. I have one and it has been pretty good, but have had times where it hasn't floated quite as well as my RIO Gold or Scientific Anglers lines. Definitely not a bad line though.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

Where do you find the Blue Halo line? I am thinking of getting the S.A. Mastery right now. Not sure if this will be my best value.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

https://bluehalogear.com/

They are a local company.

What type of fishing will you be doing? What line weight are you looking at?


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I have purchased the S.A. Mastery line and I have yet to use it. I hope it is as good as I'm told. Now I'm going fishing. >>O


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had decent luck with SA AirCell lines that are pretty inexpensive relatively speaking. But honestly, I really agree that you get what you pay for here. The better lines really do usually last longer and cast nicer (if you get the right line for your rod and purpose). That is why I always try to time my line purchases with end of season clearance sales. You can get the good stuff for way less. Sierra Trading Post is also a good place to look. Right now they have SA Mastery GPX lines in 5 or 6 wt for $30. That is a great line for really cheap.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

wish I would have known that earlier, oh well. 
Thanks


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

I bought an SA GPX for my 4wt last year and completely forgot about it until just the other day! I spooled it up last night and took it out this morning. It felt great!


----------

